# mastiff x akita cross



## kerilli (31 October 2007)

i'm considering a rescue puppy bitch with this breeding, to train as a big house pet (and deterrent) to live with my 4 jrts (very friendly with visiting dogs, pups, not territorial at all.) would be kept in the house, and looked after by me (used to big dogs, had quite a few in the past but neither of these breeds.)
is this a good cross? my concern is that it might one day turn on my jrts... hopefully not if it had been raised as family with them, but it is a big concern. thoughts please. thankyou.


----------



## GinaB (31 October 2007)

TBH I'm not a huge fan of akitas. Heard too many stories of nice family pets suddenly turning on their owners, even though they've had a good upbringing (although obv.could have been badly bred)


----------



## kerilli (31 October 2007)

hmm. this is what concerns me. i know that mastiffs are serious dogs too, and am just not sure of the mix. i'm more worried about the dog turning on the others than on me, tbh... and i'd always be very vigilant if there were children visiting. hmm. thankyou.


----------



## Baileysno1 (31 October 2007)

A collegue at work had an akita, she ate his house.


----------



## kerilli (31 October 2007)

haha oops. thanks!


----------



## CAYLA (31 October 2007)

I have an AKITA....and she is the most laid back dog I own....she is lovely...lives indoors and out..depending on whatshe feels like...i.e if its to hot......she lives out with OH deerhound and in with my Rotti....I can honestly say that now I have one I will always have one...rescue of course...I would never buy a dog..lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 she has bags of character, very playfull, obedient, great with horses, livestock...she is roaming around the garden now with OH chickens 
	
	
		
		
	


	




,everyone I know loves her and makes a fuss of her...she is very vocal 
	
	
		
		
	


	






In the wrong hands these dogs are lethal....however in the right hands much the same as any breed they are fab 
	
	
		
		
	


	





We also have some mastiffxridgeback rescues ...one went to a home with young children....the owner is over the moon with her...she has a fantastic temperament....its all in the way you bring them on and socialise them...IMO


----------



## foxviewstud (31 October 2007)

i have heard several stories of akita being very nasty and killing smaller dogs, however i used to look after a young entire dog and he was lovely, but very powerful, i think it all depends on how its brought up, i think with very firm guiding it should be ok but there is always that chance something could happen but that goes with every dog.


----------



## Suzibn (31 October 2007)

In the states there is a very famous breeder who was a great friend of mine.  He carried the scars of over 100 stitches when his Ch. Akita attacked him out of the blue.  
I love all dogs, ya'll know that, but if you intend having a "guard dog" you might be giving a dog with just that too much guarding instinct too much body language and end up with a real problem.
I suggest you go with a greyhound.  It's surprising how protective they are of their family and there are a lot around.  If you want to hear a long story about how a greyhound protected me in my house from a stranger while I had a 4 day old baby in bed with me, just pm me.
They'd die trying to save you, not just be a liability.
Love ya
Suzi


----------



## kerilli (31 October 2007)

hmm... except i have a friend whose rescue greyhound suddenly attacked their ancient j.r.t. in the kitchen right in front of them, out of the blue... old dog waddled in, greyhound killed it.
so unfortunately a greyhound is the last thing on my list, cos i daren't get anything that might attack the little guys, who really can't defend themselves. looks like a big dog is a bad idea tbh. 
thanks for the info though, and glad to hear that you had such a wonderful greyhound.


----------



## Onyxia (31 October 2007)

Same as any dog, bring it up right and it will be fine 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Only mastiff experiance is with danes, cant fault them(well,except for the slobber 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) and althoguh Akitas are not my cup of tea, the ones I have met have always been lovely.
OH's cousins did turn nasty and had to be PTS, but the change in behaviour was caused by a brain tumor 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Before that, he was the most fab gentle dog,lived with 2 small children and never even showed an intrest in small furies.

Good luck if you decide to go for this chap...if not I am sure Cala has something to intrest you


----------



## Onyxia (31 October 2007)

Are you after a dog to guard or more of a watch dog?
Let us know what you want and maybe we can sugest a few suitable breeds?

IMO,cant go wrong with a BSD


----------



## Emma123 (31 October 2007)

Our Jack russels would stand up for themselves...in fact the one if anything yelps goes and starts attacking the old collie x!
Nothing serious though, and we are gradually being able to stop her by distractions


----------



## kerilli (31 October 2007)

a bit of both... my pack of j.r.ts will raise the alarm but aren't much of a deterrent. i want something good tempered enough to never attack them, but big enough to make an intruder think twice (and preferably run away...!)
i've had big dogs, and rescue dogs, before. if i didn't already have the little dogs, it would be easy, but i've got to think of their safety more than mine...


----------



## Onyxia (31 October 2007)

*Points to SM*
One of her Inuit pups would do the trick,imagine the conversation!

Lout #1-Looks like a good place to rob.
Lout #2-SH!T!!! It's a wulf RUUUUNNNNNNNN














Have a look at KC site, might give you some idear of what you like.Sure you can find one of any breed  in a rescue somewhere.


----------



## kerilli (31 October 2007)

okay great, thanks.


----------



## CAYLA (31 October 2007)

If u have had a multitude of dogs before...then there is no reason you should rule out a bigger breed.....in general they are of better temperament than little (gits) I mean dogs...lol.
Like I said we have a ridgebackxmastiff puppies in and they are fab temperament, they will inevitabley huge when they are full grown.....but if there up brining is kept consistant they should make lovely pets.....because we have socialised them from day one..they are with other dogs all the time and have a consistant routine.

All my dogs are big breeds....they are all fab natured all rescued....if you have young children...and u are rescuing..try and go for a puppy


----------



## Benjamin (31 October 2007)

Got any pics of the ridgestiffs?


----------



## CAYLA (31 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Got any pics of the ridgestiffs? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

LMAO.....do u think I could start anew designer dog trend...with your name...and charge a load of cash for...well cross breeds 
	
	
		
		
	


	









will hunt out the piccies


----------



## CAYLA (31 October 2007)

THERE U GO.....Mastbacks. ridgemasts.....any other breed descriptions


----------



## CAYLA (31 October 2007)

Blame BENJAMIN for the high jacking of the post


----------



## Lill (31 October 2007)

Oh wow they are cute!!

What are they??


----------



## CAYLA (31 October 2007)

Puppies 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Lol sorry.....they are ridgebackxmastiff rescues...NB...I did not breed them


----------



## Lill (31 October 2007)

Wow love the colouring!!  What might a ridgeback/mastiff look like when grown up?


----------



## CAYLA (31 October 2007)

Someone somewhere on another forum had a picci of hers...it was stunning....huge tan coloured dog with black mask....big square head.....Looked like a slender mastiff to look at....but stunning...will have to see if I can find the picci


----------



## bonney (31 October 2007)

in my opinion any dog can be dangerous or it can be the most woderful dog you will ever own.i would not blame certain breeds for being dangerous it is the people who buy puppies and dont know the first thing about them who are to blam.
i love large breed dogs but sadly i only have jack russells at present.But i have owned a rotti and a mastiff in the past.


----------



## CAYLA (31 October 2007)

Hear hear


----------



## Onyxia (31 October 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!
Will have to stop comming in here if people insist on posting uber cute dog pics


----------



## CAYLA (31 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!
Will have to stop comming in here if people insist on posting uber cute dog pics 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Well its about time u moved and bloody got one or four 
	
	
		
		
	


	




....u selfish little bint


----------



## Benjamin (31 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Blame BENJAMIN for the high jacking of the post 
	
	
		
		
	


	

















[/ QUOTE ]
Sowwy 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Mastbacks!


----------



## Onyxia (31 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!
Will have to stop comming in here if people insist on posting uber cute dog pics 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Well its about time u moved and bloody got one or four 
	
	
		
		
	


	




....u selfish little bint 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
LMAO!!!
Not MY fault...OH wants another baby...........I of course would rather have a puppy 
	
	
		
		
	


	












*sigh* Another year or two,and if OH and I still cant agree on a breed will will relive you of some cuteness


----------



## Onyxia (31 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Blame BENJAMIN for the high jacking of the post 
	
	
		
		
	


	

















[/ QUOTE ]
Sowwy 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Mastbacks! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
That sounds like a bloody good idear!!!!
Strap a mobile phone mast to their backs and pass them off as assistence dogs! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Perfect reception everywhere......


----------



## kerilli (31 October 2007)

those mastiff x ridgebacks are gorgeous. hmm. will discuss it with OH. thanks.


----------



## KJJ (31 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
We also have some mastiffxridgeback rescues ...one went to a home with young children....the owner is over the moon with her...she has a fantastic temperament....its all in the way you bring them on and socialise them...IMO 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ] Ohh CALA do you have any recent piccies of them.. they were sssssssssssooo cute! - If you were nearer I would DEFO of had one!! To go with Finn the amazing Ridgie!!!


----------



## KJJ (31 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Got any pics of the ridgestiffs? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]Whoops!! This'll teach me for not reading the WHOLE post before posting!!!


----------



## CAYLA (31 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Got any pics of the ridgestiffs? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]Whoops!! This'll teach me for not reading the WHOLE post before posting!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Will try and get some recent ones...ones hads been re-homed already and we are getting regular updates


----------



## milor (1 November 2007)

If have to asy that I have never found Akita trustworthy around other dogs - at a recent show one turned on a Pug and savaged the poor thing - now I don't have any direct experience of the breed but just observing their behaviour at dog shows etc  I would say they are not a breed that mixes well witth other dogs.


----------



## ecrozier (1 November 2007)

OMG they are super adorable!
Kerilli, I will probably get shot down for this, but my Rottie would be ideal for what you are looking for - I don't know if you would consider one, but he is a fab house dog/pet, a rubbish guard dog as if anyone broke in he'd hide upstairs, BUT if another dog barks....ie if he's home with me and someone knocks on the door, he doesn't even bark, however if my friend's JRTs or my mum's pointer are there, and they start barking, he will join in, and all of a sudden instead of yapping, he does his proper big dog bark.  I like to think that that would be enough to discourage anyone from even trying to break in! (hopefully, because if they did he woudl probably run and hide!)  I've often said we should get a small nnoisy dog to give Kaiber a reminder of what he should be doing....otherwise he likely to doze right through anything!
I must also admit he sleeps upstairs so that if OH is away, should anyone break in downstairs, I like to imagine he might at least go to the top of the stairs and growl....now, I don't know many criminals who would brave a narrow, steep staircase with a 50kg Rottweiler at the top....!


----------



## ouzebeck (1 November 2007)

Cute last pic looks like my mastiffxridgeback. Took her in off street last year,vet said she was about six months old,she is great with my other two dogs and my cats. Friend has akita x gsd plus three jrts she has never had a problem.


----------



## ouzebeck (1 November 2007)

Just worked out how to put up pics. This is my mastiff x ridgeback after i had had her for two months. approx 8mth in pic.&lt;a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"&gt;&lt;img src="http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc22/starbar_01/IMAG0001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"&gt;&lt;/a&gt;


----------



## ouzebeck (1 November 2007)

whoops guess still not got it.


----------



## ouzebeck (1 November 2007)

Try again.


----------



## ouzebeck (1 November 2007)

Sorry it's a bit big just getting hang of it.


----------



## kerilli (1 November 2007)

Emma, i love rotties, absolutely adore them, not sure my OH would be great with one though... he's not that used to dogs, and tries to bully the jrts a bit. i could see a bigger dog having a problem with it tbh. but i'll have a chat with him and put rottie to the top of my list... thanks!
btw i know some are as soft as butter... the girl who rides out with me has one, called Princess something or other, and it is an absolute angel!


----------

